# Hi new member



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

Looking for my first TT coupe, figured this was the place to come and look at all the pro's and con's of

the mk1 3.2. Also say hi and any info would be great.

Best Andy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future electrical probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi, cheers guys

Been doing my research its a mine-field out there but hey-ho should come good in the end.

Andy


----------



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Just picked up the TT today, enough heat out there to test the cooling system. She is a 3.2 V6 DSG Coupe and Im extremely happy, as a new car should make you feel. Decided against the MK1 in favour of the Mk2, this one has had a lot of work done already so should help future proof the fun.

Part of the advert below, this is what swayed me in this direction.

_ The car has had 4 new Pirelli tyres fitted, new rear calliper (main dealer fitted 19/12/18 still under warranty), Rear differential & haldex unit £4.5K (main dealer supplied & fitted 22/5/18 & still under warranty), air mass meter (main dealer supplied & fitted 28/2/19 & still under warranty), Thermostat Housing (main dealer supplied & fitted 26/9/18 & still under warranty. 2019 Navigation software update, BOSE sound system. Next MOT due 11/04/2020, Full service history.
_

The obligatory pic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like you found a good one


----------



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi thanks, been loads of fun so far looking forward to getting to see what the Quattro system is capable of.

Andy


----------

